# Benelli SBE II turkey choke



## dropnchop

Just purchased a SBE II, and I am in the market for a nice and effective turkey choke. Does anyone have any suggestions from patterning experiences? Thanks for the suggestion. I figure the load will make a difference too so I'd appreciate those suggestions as well. Thanks for all the help. I know I'm ready to work some birds and I'm sure y'all are too! I've looked at the Kicks Gobblin Thunder, and I have heard good things about that, but I have no clue about the correct constriction to choose.


----------



## Bhrama

Can't go wrong with Comp-n-Choke or Kicks.

I've got one of both for my Super Nova.

I use the XXX Full 658 Comp-n-Choke.
http://www.comp-n-choke.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=CNC&Category_Code=TChokes

And the Gobblin Thunder 660 Kicks.

http://www.kicks-ind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=Kicks&Category_Code=GobblinThunder

Plus they are a family run business and their manufacturing facility is in Georgia.


----------



## stringmusic

My dad gets GREAT patterns out of his SBII with a  Primos jelleyhead choke and winchester x-tended range #6's.


----------



## Bama4me

My Beretta Extrema chokes interchange with the SBEII... so the barrel diameter is probably similar.  I have found a devestating combo using a Hevi 13 choke (.673) and Nitros 4x5x7.  Good luck.


----------



## 01Foreman400

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## rcf1968

I have a SBEII with the carlson non ported .665 shooting fed.#6 with flite control and have great patterns. Tried the kicks gobblin thunder but had better pattern with carlson.


----------



## Luke0927

rcf1968 said:


> I have a SBEII with the carlson non ported .665 shooting fed.#6 with flite control and have great patterns. Tried the kicks gobblin thunder but had better pattern with carlson.



This is what I was thinking...to hopefully picking up the choke this weekend.  I've got the SBE II 26"

What did you pattern it out to 40 yards?


----------



## Mark K

Jellyhead .660 with Hevi13 #7's is what I run in my SBEII. 0-60yds. BUT, I don't shoot past 45-50 max!!


----------



## Bucky T

I've got a Kick's Gobbling Thunder .660 on my Nova and it gets the job done.


----------



## icdedturkes

I would avoid the Kicks personally, if you want to shoot lead only it would make a good choice, but Kicks does not recommend Hevi Shot loads other than Win XTD.. This eliminates some of your best choices of ammo.. 

In that price range I would look to a Pure Gold 660, Indian Creek or Sum Toy


----------



## Bucky T

icdedturkes said:


> I would avoid the Kicks personally, if you want to shoot lead only it would make a good choice, but Kicks does not recommend Hevi Shot loads other than Win XTD.. This eliminates some of your best choices of ammo..
> 
> In that price range I would look to a Pure Gold 660, Indian Creek or Sum Toy



True, but the copper plated Fed Premiums fly good out of them and kill birds.


----------



## icdedturkes

Bucky T said:


> True, but the copper plated Fed Premiums fly good out of them and kill birds.



Well they may but the newer Fed Prem copper plated turkey loads contain the flite control wad which most likely will not respond well to the porting in the kicks chokes and kicks may have a warning against that as well.

I personally own a kicks for an X2.. I have put countless rounds of hevi shot through it. With that being said either know its a great choke, I would never purchase one again and would move to a different manufacture that deems there chokes Hevi Shot safe.


----------



## rcf1968

I have patterned it out to 40 an 45 dont remember number count but was a lethal pattern.it throws a good even pattern without any big holes.


----------



## Tlajoe

I use a Jellyhead with Winchester 3.5 #5s....Does the trick! CHeck out Benelli website forum. SOme good info on there too.


----------



## jharrell

I shoot a Jelly Head 660 in mine as well. I have shot Nitro's in the 4x5x7's but gonna shoot Hevi 13 6's this year.


----------



## Bama4me

rcf1968 said:


> I have a SBEII with the carlson non ported .665 shooting fed.#6 with flite control and have great patterns. Tried the kicks gobblin thunder but had better pattern with carlson.



Regardless of constriction, it seems Carlson's are terrific with the Beretta Extrema.  The Hevi-Shot choke is made by Carlson's... it's their ported version.


----------



## rcf1968

yes these chokes are great tubes and far as constriction goes all depends on shot size you plan on shooting.


----------



## archer8

Call the folfs at Rhino Choke, They'll take care of U! Be warned, at close range U'r looking at possible complete decapitation...


----------



## Shakey Head

Pure Gold .670 choke.  Unbelievable pattern out my SBE II!!


----------



## deast1988

I have 2 SBE2s one is with a 24in barrel and my latest is a 28in barrel ive tried IC .665, gobblin thunder .670, carlsons none ported .660, and now the chokes in my guns are a jelly head .660 shooting nitro 6x7s in my 28in barrel, and a rhino .660 in my 24in barrel shooting nitro 4x6x7s. I like the .660 constriction over the others


----------

